# Renault talisman unveiled



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Renault unveils its new D-segment saloon - Talisman








The evocatively named Talisman ticks all the boxes that D-segment customers have come to appreciate, while taking wellbeing and driving enjoyment to a new level.

The Renault Talisman features a unique combination of:
◾Assertive styling: sleek, elegant lines.
◾A warm, spacious cabin: ample room for all occupants and front seats among the very best in the Talisman's class, plus an impressively big boot (608dm3 VDA).
◾Comfort-enhancing innovations: a seven-inch digital instrument display under the dashboard cowling, R-Link2 with 8.7-inch screen, colour head-up display technology, BOSE® Surround Sound and hands-free parking.
◾Innovations for intense enjoyment: Multi-Sense technology to match the mood of the driver. The Talisman is the only D-segment saloon car to combine 4Control® four-wheel steering with active damping, allowing it to deliver unique road manners, plus safe, dynamic, agile handling, and outstanding ride comfort.








All these innovations combine to make the Talisman an executive saloon that will appeal not only thanks to its styling but also through a pleasurable experience for both drivers and passengers alike.

The Talisman is built to the very highest quality standards and meticulous attention has been paid to every detail, including, notably, the depth and lustre of its paint.








Low running costs, plus low fuel consumption and CO2 emissions also figure prominently amongst the Talisman's core strengths.

The Renault Talisman, together with the Estate version - which features the same qualities as the saloon - is poised to play an active part in the renewal and upgrading of Renault's high-end range. Both vehicles will be manufactured at the firm's Douai plant in France.

Following its unveil to the media on 6th July, 2015, the Renault Talisman - along with the Estate version - will be presented at this year's Frankfurt Motor Show, which opens its gates to the public on 17th September.

The Talisman will be available for sale in Europe at the end of the year


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely looking car but i wouldn't put my own cash into a Renault, leasing it would be the way forward.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Will be some very comfortable and happy French politicians getting whisked around Paris this summer


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like a grown up Laguna. 

Problem is, it'll depreciate like a rock.

Also, I'm not too keen on the center dash, I don't like the one in the new clio either. My own taste though.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love my Renaults, but no thanks. I'll stick to the 159!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Renault just can't get out that hole that they're in.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> That's how come I drive one of their best kept secrets. I doubt that the
> Talisman will hit our shores
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I love the Coupe, I test drove a GT and have to admit I was impressed.

Great looking car.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I also love the Coupe, probably the best looking car they've made in a long time, if not ever.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

No one buys big French cars, no matter how good they are. I've had a couple of Renaults and they've been good motors.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

You can keep that car France....


----------



## Tallis (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonderful I get named after a Renault now


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Looks like a grown up Laguna.


This is what I thought, almost like the Germans have had a crack at it.


----------

